# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  DHT-Wert unter Proscar bzw. Avodart

## RuStra

Hallo ADT-Fans,

mein erstes Monats-Experiment ist gescheitert: Ich hatte in dem Bemühen, bei steigendem PSA in der Hormonblockade-Pause die "Off"-Zeit zu verlängern, die Proscar-Dosis verdoppelt - nutzt aber nix, der PSA ist weiter gestiegen. Von 2,4 im Dezember auf 3,5 Anfang März zu 4,26 am 20.4. Testosteron ist superhoch, 29,05 nmol/l, Referenz 9,90 - 27,80 nmol/l.

Der DHT-Wert, der eigentlich runter soll, ist 19 ng/dl, was ich nicht für besonders niedrig halte, der Referenz-Wert bei meinem Labor Prof.Arndt u. Partner ist 16 - 110 ng/dl. 
Also  gehe ich davon aus, dass das Proscar nicht genügend heftig wirkt.
Ich werde Freitag meinen Uro bitten, mir die Brüste bestrahlen zu lassen, um dann im Bereich der  5-alpha-Reduktase-Unterdrückung  ein  Avodart-Experiment zu starten, Anfang Juni wird wieder gemessen.

Vielleicht hat jemand DHT-Werte aus eigener Erfahrung oder irgendwo einen anderen Beitrag? Im Moment ist die Forums-Suche im alten Forum (noch) nicht möglich, oder?

 grüsse + immer niedrigen PSA und wenig oder keine oder wenigstens stark beeindruckte Tumormasse!
Rudolf

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Rudolf,

warum willst Du dir die Brüste bestrahlen lassen? Im Nebenwirkungsprofil von Dutasterid wird Gynäkomastie nur mit 1,3% angegeben. Es gibt dazu einige Quellen, hier eine davon:

http://www.apotheker-zeitung.de/index.php?id=159&type=0

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## RuStra

hallo Andreas,

mag sein, dass die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit bei irgendwelchen Studien bei nur 1,3% für die Gynäkomastie bei Avodart liegt - meine Biochemie sieht das anders: Ich hatte im August 2004 nach Absetzen der 21monatigen ADT3 von Proscar auf Avodart gewechselt, nach dem Motto "mal ausprobieren". Das Ergebnis war Gynäkomastie, ich habe dann A. wieder abgesetzt, einige Wochen gar nix genommen (in dieser Zeit wahrscheinlich einen schnelleren Progress zugelassen) und dann wieder mit Proscar angefangen. Die G. hat sich vollständig zurückgebildet.

Frühlingshaften Gruss  aus HH, es ist toll heute, ein Glück, dass ich frei habe,
Rudolf

----------


## Friedhelm

> Von 2,4 im Dezember auf 3,5 Anfang März zu 4,26 am 20.4. Testosteron ist superhoch, 29,05 nmol/l, Referenz 9,90 - 27,80 nmol/l.
> 
> Der DHT-Wert, der eigentlich runter soll, ist 19 ng/dl, was ich nicht für besonders niedrig halte, der Referenz-Wert bei meinem Labor Prof.Arndt u. Partner ist[COLOR=#204242][FONT=Arial] 16 - 110 ng/dl.


Hallo Rudolf,

2 Fragen dazu:

A Schließt Du aus, dass Du auf dem Weg zu einem stabilen PSA - Plateau bist?

B Ist DHT = Dihydrotestosteron oder was anderes? Läßt sich dieser Wert direkt bestimmen oder geht das nur indirekt über einen anderen Marker?

Gruß und alles Gute

Friedhelm

----------


## cligensa

> Ich werde Freitag meinen Uro bitten, mir die Brüste bestrahlen zu lassen, um dann im Bereich der 5-alpha-Reduktase-Unterdrückung ein Avodart-Experiment zu starten,


Lieber Rudolf,
Du müßtest jetzt 2 Jahre und ein paar Monate von der DHB abgesetzt sein. Bei Deinen Ausgangswerten, die in mehreren entscheidenden Faktoren dem hohen Risikobereich zuzurechnen sind, hast Du jetzt einen PSA von etwas über 4 ng/ml. Das ist schon mal gar nicht so schlecht nach dieser Zeit. Du mußt leider mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass Proscar und Avodart den PSA allein nicht unter Kontrolle halten können. Dein Experiment wird wahrscheinlich nicht sehr erfolgreich sein können. Es bedarf schwerwiegenderer Maßnahmen, Deinen PSA-Wert unter Kontrolle zu halten. Aber all zu ängstlich brauchst Du, so glaube ich, nicht zu sein, auch wenn der PSA-Wert noch ein wenig weiter steigt. Mein letzter Wert war - leider 11,4 ng/ml - trotz antiangiogenem Cocktail, der mich aber bereits über mehr als 6 Jahre nach Absetzen der DHB bis hierher gebracht hat. Trotzdem sind keine weiteren wesentlichen Änderungen angesagt.
Dr. Leibowitz hat noch keine eindeutigen Erfahrungen machen können, ob Proscar oder Avodart oder gar beides in unserer Situation besser sind. Einige seiner Patienten nehmen beides. Ich auch. Es hat sogar mal einen Artikel in der Ärztezeitung mit Erfolgsaussichten für diesen Ansatz gegeben. Dr. Leibowitz neigt dazu eher nur Proscar zu empfehlen.
Obwohl ich beides nehme, lasse ich mir aber um Gottes willen nicht die Brüste bestrahlen. Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Geschichte, die mir Wil de Jongh erzählte, nachdem er sich auch die Brüste bestrahlen lassen wollte. Er lag schon auf dem Bestrahlungstisch, unterhielt sich mit dem Radiologen und fragte ihn, mit welcher Dosis er ihn bestrahlen wolle. An die Werte kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. Jedenfalls kalkulierte Wil nach der Antwort selbst die Bestrahlungstiefe und stellte fest, dass eine solche Dosis eine Eindringtiefe von 10cm habe. Das bestätigte der Radiologe. Sofort stand Wil auf und entfernte sich, nachdem er dem Radiologen gesagt hatte, dass 10 cm unter seine Brustwarze auch sein Herz noch erreicht werden würde. 
Das muß natürlich nicht für alle Brustbestrahlungen gelten. Aber die Gynäkomastie nach Avodart und Proscar ist üblicherweise mild. 
Man kann ja so tun, als wenn das alles Muskeln und (die Rettungsringe umd den Bauch) Samenstränge sind, wenn man sich am Strand zeigen will. Ich jedenfalls beabsichtige mit einer milden Gynäkomastie zu leben. Zugegeben, jeder Mensch ist anders strukturiert und bei starker Vergrößerung der Brüste kann das schon ein Problem sein. Und dann ist es zu spät, weil ein nachträgliches Bestrahlen keinen Sinn mehr hat. Bei Dir wäre m.E. eine solche Maßnahme nur dann berechtigt, wenn Du bereits während der DHB ganz erhebliche Probleme mit Gynäkomastie, die jedoch damals eher von Casodex gekommen wäre, hattest. 
Grüße
Christian

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich kann nicht ausschliessen, dass ich ein PSA-Plateau erreiche - ich hoffe aber nicht darauf, da spricht zu vieles dagegen, d.h. ich verorte mich gegenwärtig in der Lauerstellung, wann ich mich gezwungen fühle, einen zweiten Zyklus ADT3 bzw. 4 oder 5 zu beginnen. Christian hat richtig darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mit anfänglicher Samenblaseninfiltration, PSA über 10 und Gleason 4+3 Hochrisikopatient bin. 

Mit DHT meine ich Dihydrotestosteron. Und da ich den erreichten Messwert von 19 für noch zu hoch halte, hat das Experiment, Avodart zu nehmen bzw. zu Proscar hinzuzunehmen, den Sinn, alles in der Unterdrückung des DHT auszureizen. Dass das alleine nicht reichen wird, ist klar (s. meine Antwort auf Christian).

gruss, Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Lieber Christian, Dank für Deine Warnung: Mein Herz ist noch näher dran, weil null Fett-Polster! Falls das radiologisch keinen Sinn macht, lass ichs bleiben und beisse in den Gynäkomastie-Apfel, wäre nicht das erste saure PK-Therapie-Obst. Aber das war ja gerade der Ärger: 21 Monate ADT3 und keinerlei Probleme mit Gynäkomastie (eigentlich auch nicht mit all den anderen oft beschriebenen: Weder Gewichtszunahme noch sonstwas, nur eine wirklich aber nur ganz leichte Bauchfettzunahme - mein Allgemeinzustand wurde während der HB besser, statt schlechter)  -  und dann nehme ich Avodart und bekomme Brüste mit superempfindlichen Brustwarzen. Aber das war die Zeit, in der ich ohnehin supersuperempfindlich war, wg. notwendigem Wegschnippeln der Vorhaut aufgrund von während der HB heftig ausgebildeter Phimose - die freigelegte Eichel bzw. das dazugehörige Hirnareal hat derartige Sensibilitäts-Purzelbäume geschlagen, dass es etliche Woche schwerer Umprogrammierungs-Arbeit bedurfte, bis "es" einigermassen ging.

"Dein Experiment wird wahrscheinlich nicht sehr erfolgreich sein können". Ja, aber ein wenig erfolgreich könnte es schon werden: Wenn ich, sagen wir, den DHT-Wert weiter abgesenkt bekomme und da halten kann, wäre das schon was.
Ich finde auch immer ziemlich wichtig, sich vorher Rechenschaft darüber abzulegen, mit welcher Erwartungshaltung man seine Therapie-Schritte so anfängt. Ich würde sagen, wenn ich nicht bei all den Möglichkeiten jeweils von einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 20% überzeugt wäre, würde ichs nicht machen. Für 5% Wahrscheinlichkeit habe ich schlicht kein Geld.

"Es bedarf schwerwiegenderer Massnahmen". Auch dieser Einschätzung folge ich, das sehe ich genauso. Die Frage ist nur was. Die Thalidomid-Beschaffung habe ich auf den Weg gebracht, kann sein, dass ich da ran komme. Celebrex aber schiebe ich immer noch vor mir weg, ist mir zu riskant, ich versuche lieber, die auf dem COX-2-Weg generierten Eicosanoide anders klein zu halten.

Für mich ist der Vitamin-C/Alphaliponsäure-Versuch etwas schwerwiegendes: Entweder das hilft bei PK überhaupt nicht, dann werde ich das sehen, oder die eigentlich x-fach dokumentierte Wirksamkeit gg. Krebs kann ich für mich nutzbar machen, das wäre ein Hit. Wenn der Beweis organisiert worden wäre, dass das alles Hirngespinste sind und nix bringen, würde ich das Experiment nicht machen und mein Geld für Thalidomid ausgeben (tolle Alternative, oder?). Aber dieser Beweis ist ebensowenig erbracht wie der gegenteilige Beweis, dass man mit VitC+ALA PK-Tumore klein kriegt. Auch wenn ich mittlerweil etliches gesammelt u. gelesen haben,  Fallgeschichten zum Brustkrebs, Darmkrebs, Lungenkrebs, Pankreas, Melanom usw., zum PK hab ich nix. Woran das nur liegt? 

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Rudolf,
ist es richtig, wenn ich Deinen Äußerungen entnehme, dass Du Avodart bereits ständig nimmst und du bereits prächtige Brüste entwickelt hast? 
In einem solchen Fall hilft de Bestrahlung sowieso nicht. Die muß vor der Entwicklung von Gynäkomastie durchgeführt werden.

Für Deinen Therapieversuch mit VitC+ALA wünsche ich Dir vollen Erfolg. Du wirst uns sicher darüber informieren. Vielleicht bist Du der erste, der den erfolgreichen Nachweis auch für den PK bringt.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Horst 1

Hallo Rudolf,
falls Dir Deine Brüste Schwierigkeiten in der Badeanstalt bereiten, kannst Du sie Dir wegoperieren lassen. Ich hatte einen grossen Knoten in der re.Brust, der ambulant im Krhs operiert wurde. Danach habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Keine empfindlichen Warzen mehr und es sieht wieder gut aus.
Horst 1

----------


## RuStra

Danke Horst, für den Tipp - das scheint eher noch der vernünftigste Weg zu sein.  Wozu brauch ich Brustdrüsen ...

Christian, das Avodart hatte ich unmittelbar nach Ende der ADT3 genommen, als Ersatz für Proscar, als Versuch. Dann wegen sofort einsetzender Gynäkomastie wieder abgesetzt, 6 Wochen gar nix genommen, dann Proscar. Im Laufe von 2 bis 3 Monaten hat sich sowohl die Empfindlichkeit als auch die Vergrösserung wieder zurückgebildet.

Ansonsten schönen Freitag, bin schon um halb 5 aus dem Bett gefallen, muss wohl an der Vitaminc / Alphaliponsäure - Bombe liegen, die ich gestern nachmittag bekommen habe, wenn das so weitergeht ... haha

Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

über was für einen Zeitraum hast Du 2x Proscar genommen? Wieso hälst Du es für so riskant, Celebrex zu nehmen? Bekommst Du das Thalidomit auf Privatrezept?

Mir hat die 2fache Proscar-Dosis, wie ich glaube, gut geholfen. Von PSA 4,69 am 16.02. auf jetzt 1,08 am 26.04., allerdings habe ich im Februar Casodex abgesetzt, angefangen Celebrex zu nehmen und meinen Selen-Haushalt stark erhöht. 
Was nun letztendlich der Grund für das Absinken des PSA- und Testosteron-Wertes ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich schätze, es hängt mit oben genanntem zusammen.

Hast Du mal Deinen LH-Wert messen lassen? Das Lutensierende Hormon stimuliert die Testosteron-Synthese in den Leyding-Zelllen der Hoden. Und beinflusst vermutlich auch das DHT (das ist meine Vermutung).

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## RuStra

[qoute]
über was für einen Zeitraum hast Du 2x Proscar genommen? Wieso hälst Du es für so riskant, Celebrex zu nehmen? Bekommst Du das Thalidomit auf Privatrezept?
[/quote]

hallo Hansi,

zu PROSCAR:
ich habe jetzt 2 Monate lang Proscar auf 2 x 5mg - hat nix gebracht. mein Uro meint nicht, dass Umstellen auf Avodart was bringt, insofern hat sich erstmal mein Problem, wohin mit der bevorstehenden Gynäkomastie, erledigt (ich tu doch nichts ohne meinen Uro ...)

zu CELEBREX:
wie auch andere COX-2-Hemmer kann es bei Celebrex zu Blutungen kommen - in meinem Fall ziemlich unappetitlich, da ich Marcumar nehme und durchschnittlich eine verdreifachte Gerinnungszeit habe (bei Blutabnahmen muss ich volle 5 Minuten drücken, um keinen Bluterguss zu bekommen). 
Im Beipackzettel steht:
"Die Blutgerinnung soll bei gleichzeitiger Einnahme von Warfarin oder ähnlichen Arzneimitteln überwacht werden - insbesondere in den ersten Tagen nach Behandlungsbeginn oder nach einer Dosisänderung von Celecoxib [Celebrex].Es wurden vor allem bei älteren Patienten, die C. gleichzeitig mit Warfarin erhielten, Fälle von Blutungen, einige mit tödlichem Verlauf, beschrieben ..."
Ansonsten habe ich natürlich die üblichen Bedenken gg. COX-2-Hemmer, aber da stehen die Lobreden von Leibowitz & Co. dagegen
Fazit: Nach wie vor habe ich schon trotz des damit verbundenen erhöhten Risikos Celebrex auf  dem Zettel.

zu THALIDOMID:
das bekomme ich überhaupt noch nicht - ich will beim nächsten Onko-Termin ihn drauf ansrechen. Ich habe lediglich per Apotheken-Recherche mir die Infos besorgen lassen, wie die Beschaffung genau aussieht.

Zum Vergleich mit Deiner Situation komme ich noch, per Antwort auf Deinen Beitrag "Zytologisches Gutachten"

Rudolf

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Rudolf,

zu Deinem im Blut gemessenem DHT Wert und die von Dir gedachten Konsequenzen, möchte ich Dir aus einem Kurzgespräch mit Prof. Tunn während der Jahrestagung der Südwestdeutschen Urologen in der letzten Woche, folgende Information weitergeben -

*im Blut gemessenes DHT läßt keinen Rückschluß auf die in der Prostata stattfindende 5alpha Reduktase zu.*

Seine Auskunft war die Antwort auf meine Frage - "ist nach Einnahme von Finasterid bzw. Dutasterid, im Blut gemessenes DHT als Marker für eine ausreichende Unterdrückung der 5alpha Reduktase nutzbar"?

Günter Feick

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Günter,
danke für diese Info  - und dass Du immer so beharrlich und präzise Fragen stellst und so Antworten produzierst, die die Debatte voranbringen.





> *im Blut gemessenes DHT läßt keinen Rückschluß auf die in der Prostata stattfindende 5alpha Reduktase zu.*
> 
> Seine Auskunft war die Antwort auf meine Frage - "ist nach Einnahme von Finasterid bzw. Dutasterid, im Blut gemessenes DHT als Marker für eine ausreichende Unterdrückung der 5alpha Reduktase nutzbar"?


Demnach wäre meine Überlegung, ob ich den DHT-Pegel weiter runterbringen kann, ohne (Mess-)Grundlage. 
Ich fürchte, dass ich an dieser Frage nicht mehr weiterkomme, jedenfalls vorläufig. Wenn ich bei DocStrum oder ProfDouwes oder sonstwo nachlese, bekomme ich verschiedenste Aussagen u. ich habe im Moment nicht den Ansatz, da tiefer + klärender weiter nachzuhaken.

Klar scheint mir zu sein:

Hormone sollte morgens zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr abgenommen werden, weil da die Pegel am höchsten sind.
 Klar wohl auch, dass 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer einen erheblichen Einfluss auf DHT haben und den Enzym-Pegel ziemlich gut runterregulieren, im Gewebe wie im Serum.


Dazu  Strum (in dem Artikel "Auf die Biologie des PK hören":
"Proscar: Verringert das DHT im Blut um 70 % und um 80-90 % in der Prostata. Avodart: Verringert das DHT im Blut um 98%.


Demnach stehen sich die Aussagen von Strum und Tunn entgegen.

 Wer hat Recht?


 Unklar aber ist, jedenfalls mir:


Woraus sollen die Hormone genommen werden? Blut, Speichel, Urin?
 
Verdikt von Douwes:

Leider haben die meisten Ärzte die Bedeutung der Hormontestung im Speichel und Urin noch nicht verstanden  (Prof.Douwes, Hormontherapie bei Prostataerkrankungen, S.26)
 
Wenn mans im Speichel messen will, das geht bei:

Hormone im Speichel bei Labor Bieger, München, www.antox.de

Strum konzediert in dem o.a. Artikel: 
Es muss betont werden, dass bei unserem Bemühen, das hormonelle Umfeld zu beeinflussen, das Messen des Serumtestosterons möglicherweise nicht die umfassendste biologische Einschätzung darstellt. Eine Orchiektomie beispielsweise kann den Serumtestosteronspiegel um bis zu 95 % verringern und Kastratniveau erreichen, und doch 25 % bis 40 % des Gewebe-DHTs weiterhin verfügbar machen, das das Tumorzellwachstum stimuliert [8, 9]. Trotzdem ist es das Allermindeste, dass wir das Serumtestosteron messen, um uns zu vergewissern, dass wir während der ADT ein Kastratniveau (<20 ng/dl) erreicht haben [3]. Die Basis- und Folgemessungen des DHT (eines Testosteron-Metaboliten) sind zusätzliche Schritte, die wir über das Ermitteln der adrenalen Androgenzwischenprodukte DHEA-S und Androstenedion hinaus eingeleitet haben. Die letzteren beiden Hormone werden zu Testosteron metabolisiert. Eine solche Ermittlung gleich zu Beginn (und wenn angezeigt, während des Verlaufs der DHT-Behandlung des Patienten)
verbessert unser Verständnis der Elemente, die zum Erfolg oder "Versagen" solcher Behandlungen beitragen. Hierauf wurde in der Ausgabe der _Insights_ vom Oktober 2000 im Einzelnen eingegangen.  


Was das DHT betrifft, so habe ich auch in dem Insights-Artikel nix weiteres gefunden.


Also vielleicht hat ja einer Lust, dieses nicht unwichtige Gebiet ( Wie messe ich meine Bio-Parameter richtig? ) genauer zu beharken; vielleicht hat Prof.Tunn ja auch entsprechende Forschungen, die wir nachlesen könnten.

solong,
Rudolf

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ..... so riskant, Celebrex zu nehmen? .....Hans


Hallo Hans,

heute kam über den Medknowledge Newsletter eine erneute Horrormeldung zum Thema Cox-2-Hemmer. 
Meistens ist von Vioxx die Rede, doch ich schätze mal, Celebrex kann man damit gleichsetzen.
siehe: http://www.infomed.org/bad-drug-news/bdn188.html und 
http://www.faz.net/s/RubC8BA5576CDEE...~Scontent.html


*Link Medknowledge Warnung:* http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/news/news.asp?id=24082
*Frühe kardiale Probleme durch Vioxx®*

*Nicht nur Blutungen sind hier als Risiko zu nennen, denn gerade der Hinweis auf das stark erhöhte Herzinfarktrisikopotential der Cox-2-Hemmer würde mich hellhörig machen.*

*Zitat: "...* Nach einer Studie im Canadian Medical Association Journal (2006; doi:10.1503/cmaj.051679) ereignete sich *jeder vierte Herzinfarkt bereits in den ersten beiden Wochen der Einnahme*."

Weiterführende Mitteilungen findest du komprimiert unter:
http://www.medknowledge.de/abstract/...2-23-cox-2.htm

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## RuStra

hallo Elke,


   danke für Deine Links.


   Nach Veröffentlichung der neuesten Daten für die Gesamtsterblichkeit in den USA gibts ne bitterböse Frage: Just How Many Americans Did Vioxx Kill?

http://www.knowledgeofhealth.com/rep...catagory=Drugs

   In 2004  gabs den stärksten  Rückgang der  Sterblichkeit seit 70 Jahren,  über 50.000, vor allem wegen geringerer Herztodesfälle. Ende September 2004 wurde Vioxx vom Markt genommen. Könnte es sein, dass bis dahin zusätzliche Todesfälle in einem Ausmass passiert sind, dass es zusätzlich zig tausend Pharma-Tote gegeben hat, der Anzahl mit dem Rückzug der Cox-1 und Cox-2-Hemmer zurückging? Heftig, heftig. 

   Grüsse,
   Rudolf

----------


## Carola-Elke

> http://www.knowledgeofhealth.com/rep...catagory=Drugs
> 
> 
> In 2004 gabs den stärksten Rückgang der Sterblichkeit seit 70 Jahren, über 50.000, vor allem wegen geringerer Herztodesfälle. 
> 
> *Heftig, heftig.* 
> 
> Grüsse,
> Rudolf


Hallo Rudolf,

ja, das sieht sehr verdächtig aus.

Was glaubst du, wievielen Menschen mal eben Vioxx bei Schmerzen verordnet wurde. Rheumatiker gibt es ja beinahe so viele wie Sand am Meer. Selbst mir wurde 2001 bei chronischen rheumatischen Muskelschmerzen von einem Spezialisten eine Langzeittherapie mit Vioxx verordnet. Da ich die meisten Medikamente nicht gerne lange einnehme und schnell mit Nebenwirkungen reagiere, habe ich davon die Finger gelassen. Vielleicht war das gut so.

Dein Hochdosis-Vitamin-C Experiment finde ich persönlich sehr spannend und ich drücke die Daumen, damit es dir hilft!

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Carola-Elke,

vielen Dank für die Infos - mir ist die Problematik bei Viox und Celebrex bekannt. Das Kuriose an der Verschreibung von Celebrex ist, dass diese durch einen Kardiologen erfolgte. Ein Freund (Apotheker) hat 1,5 Jahre als Herzpatient Celebrex genommen und als die Problematik bekannt wurde und es ihm besser ging die Medikation abgesetzt. Wenn es wieder notwendig wird, wird er das Medikament wieder nehmen. Nebenwirkungen gibt es wohl allgemein in den ersten Wochen der Einnahme. Auch bei anderen schweren Schmerzmitteln können die Nebenwirkungen tödlich sein.
Meine Einnahme läuft nun auch seit bereits 40 Tagen und ich werde bis Packungsende Celebrex weiternehmen und dann PSA und Testosteron messen lassen.
Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, dass mein PSA-Wert so stark gefallen ist und ich führe das nun unter anderem (Absetzen von Casodex, Verdoppelung von Proscar) auf Celebrex zurück.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------

